# Gold Rich Sands



## CornFed (Jul 24, 2011)

New here. Thanks for keeping this site well refined. I was hoping to get some professional pointers on the extraction of micro gold from sandy clay soils. After a couple washes I'm left with very fine sands and gold. At this point separation works better when dry but still extremely slow when done by hand. The sands do hit the ground before the micro gold when dry and dropped from a height because the gold particles are flat which creates a bit of resistance. I have nothing to capitalize on this small but apparent difference in physical nature. Any help would be appreciated. I have noticed that big mining companies in the us implement a cyanide heap leach system for ore with gold. Is this my only economically feasible option?


----------



## martyn111 (Jul 24, 2011)

Take a look at the plans offered in the link below, how to build a shaker table
http://gpex.ca/smf/index.php?topic=91.0


----------



## CornFed (Jul 24, 2011)

martyn111 said:


> Take a look at the plans offered in the link below, how to build a shaker table
> http://gpex.ca/smf/index.php?topic=91.0


 Thanks Martyn thats beautiful! Did you make that? I would love to see some pics of this table in action or showing Micro Gold recoveries. I suspect that water used would bond the sand and micro gold together?


----------



## shaftsinkerawc (Jul 24, 2011)

Where are you located and have you tried to crush the sand in an impact crusher? My experience is the gold will ball up making it easier to recover. If you make or get a table make sure and save everything until you're certain that you have it set proper and getting the best recovery possible.


----------



## CornFed (Jul 24, 2011)

shaftsinkerawc said:


> Where are you located and have you tried to crush the sand in an impact crusher? My experience is the gold will ball up making it easier to recover. If you make or get a table make sure and save everything until you're certain that you have it set proper and getting the best recovery possible.


I'm in Wa State. No I have never seen such a machine but the concept if i'm not mistaking sounds like it's worth go. Thanks Shaft some good all around advice!


----------



## martyn111 (Jul 24, 2011)

CornFed said:


> martyn111 said:
> 
> 
> > Take a look at the plans offered in the link below, how to build a shaker table
> ...



No, I haven't made it personally, I lifted it from a previous thread on the Gold refining forum, although it did hold my interest,being as I do pan for gold in the UK.
The shaker table is very efficient at seperating gold and fine sand due to the different specific gravitys.


----------



## CornFed (Jul 25, 2011)

martyn111 said:


> CornFed said:
> 
> 
> > martyn111 said:
> ...


 The simplicity and respect to the concept of gear ratio is worthy of a gold nugget!


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 25, 2011)

CornFed said:


> New here. Thanks for keeping this site well refined. I was hoping to get some professional pointers on the extraction of micro gold from sandy clay soils. After a couple washes I'm left with very fine sands and gold. At this point separation works better when dry but still extremely slow when done by hand. The sands do hit the ground before the micro gold when dry and dropped from a height because the gold particles are flat which creates a bit of resistance.


Have you considered that the *gold particles* may not be gold, but (rusty) mica? Common mistake.
What does an assay reveal?

Harold


----------



## CornFed (Jul 26, 2011)

Harold_V said:


> CornFed said:
> 
> 
> > New here. Thanks for keeping this site well refined. I was hoping to get some professional pointers on the extraction of micro gold from sandy clay soils. After a couple washes I'm left with very fine sands and gold. At this point separation works better when dry but still extremely slow when done by hand. The sands do hit the ground before the micro gold when dry and dropped from a height because the gold particles are flat which creates a bit of resistance.
> ...


 Agreed, being a novice at this I have no way to professionally identify what it is I'm looking at. Even with my best efforts they would only bring me to seek a second opinion or analysis. Assay or the high way! Are there any recommended places around Seattle to get an assay done?


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 26, 2011)

CornFed said:


> Harold_V said:
> 
> 
> > CornFed said:
> ...


One of the big mistakes *prospectors* make is going about *knowing* they have gold, instead of trying to prove they do have. They allow their desire to override logic and good judgment, which often leads to being skinned alive by those that stand to profit from their ignorance. 

Logically, a person is highly unlikely to make a discovery that warrants their time. It is well known that during the gold rush in California, only one out of 50 made money on gold, yet it was there for the taking. Gold is worth a huge amount of money because it's rare. It is VERY unusual for anyone to find gold in commercial volumes, in spite of it being one of the most widespread of the rare elements. 

I'm unable to provide an assay source, but if the particles are large enough, you can make the determination without an assay. Mica is quite soft in the scheme of things, and will readily crush under the pressure of a thumbnail. If it's gold, it will deform, but remain in one piece. 

What concerns me is that you suggest it falls slower than sand. While that's possible if it's thin enough, I expect it's happening because it isn't gold, but mica, instead. Could be wrong, however, so don't allow my comment to dictate. Do follow up on a test or two. 

It's a long story, but an ex friend tried to snooker me on just such material, many years ago. He lives in Lacey, and has since the '70's. I was living and refining in Utah, where he paid a visit (he was a friend from school, in my years of living in Utah). He brought along a small container of what he insisted was gold, but I knew from looking it was not. A short session with HCl had eliminated the golden color, but he remained adamant that it was gold. He went so far as to use an assay lab that was in business in Utah (now defunct), to *prove* I was wrong. He sent me a photo copy of the assay, which had been altered to display a reading of 5,000 ounces/ton gold. Strange that it just happened to be 5,000 ounces, not 4,999.67 ounces, if you get my drift. 

This *friend*, a term I use loosely, had a way of being dishonest with me, even when it didn't matter. He was also keen at being the world's leading authority on everything about which he was not an expert. The only place he had those credentials (electricity---he is an accomplished electrician) he wasn't willing to share even a modicum of knowledge. His ways eventually led me to break relations with him, much to my chagrin. I miss my friend of old, but not the less than desirable person he became over time. 

Harold


----------



## CornFed (Jul 26, 2011)

Harold_V said:


> CornFed said:
> 
> 
> > Harold_V said:
> ...


 Funny story Harold! Thanks for all your shared wisdom and attention to detail. Even if there is no gold in this batch of fine grains the process is extremely interesting and branches into so many other trades, sciences and arts of interest.


----------



## Macgiver (Aug 1, 2011)

ACT LABS (Dr Hoffman) does a great job.

http://www.actlabs.com/

Hope this helps.

CW


----------



## nickvc (Aug 1, 2011)

We have several very knowledgable members on the forum now who can identify ores and other natural sources of gold, Rick the Rockman and Reno Chris are two that leap to mind, post photographs of what you have and if you get a positive reply then ask Rick to perform an assay for you, as he's a member of the forum we might as well keep it in the family.


----------



## goaldspektre (Aug 19, 2011)

Without a pic I can't tell you,if you send me one or post it on the forum you will get all the answers you need.I will tell you this .Take the clay/unknown material and break it up by hand in a goldpan with water and a drop of jet dry(make sure your hands have no moisturizer or oil on them).After you have broken up the clay, pan it out as you normally would , gold will stick to the bottom of your pan! Mica which is usually bound up in clay will float out along with anything but gold or PGM's.Also make sure if you're new to panning that you "season" your pan by scratching the hell out of it with course gravel otherwise the oils used in its' manufacture will make any gold float out and the rough surface helps trap precious metals.


----------



## Dirtdiggaler (Sep 7, 2011)

You can cover plywood with tall corderoy fabric and make a stationary concentrating table. You tilt the table as needed spreading water evenly over the corderoy. The fine Gold (if it is gold) being 19.3 specific gravity will get trapped very nicely in the corderoy riffels and all the other sands and minerals will wash away if you have the right height and water flow. The only drawback is you have to manually remove the concentrate. I have used a peanut butter jar and attached a vacuum cleaner hose to the lid, with a separate hose also attached to the lid so you can suck up the concentrate into the jar and empty the jar as needed. This is an inexpensive way to get some concentrates and it is easy to build. Another handy addition is a rock tumbler with ball bearings. It Is a good way to liberate the gold from the gaunge materials. I would run your material in the small ball mill for a while then table it on the corderoy. If you do have gold in your sand it should remain unchanged by the grinding since it is soft it will not grind into a powder like the other minerals so it would give you sort of a qualitave assay. Give it a try and post your results. When I am using my table I say (where's that gold?) and it helps.


----------



## epicnamefail (Sep 30, 2011)

> One of the big mistakes *prospectors* make is going about *knowing* they have gold, instead of trying to prove they do have. They allow their desire to override logic and good judgment, which often leads to being skinned alive by those that stand to profit from their ignorance.
> 
> Logically, a person is highly unlikely to make a discovery that warrants their time. It is well known that during the gold rush in California, only one out of 50 made money on gold, yet it was there for the taking. Gold is worth a huge amount of money because it's rare. It is VERY unusual for anyone to find gold in commercial volumes, in spite of it being one of the most widespread of the rare elements.
> 
> ...



and so life goes sadly, i have a "friend" that acted that same exact way, not exactly with gold but everything he did was nonsense, so the only thing you can do is part ways and hope he changes "doubt that will ever happen though"


----------



## Ocean (Oct 1, 2011)

Harold_V said:


> CornFed said:
> 
> 
> > Harold_V said:
> ...



Very nice post Harold! I enjoy your stories and can say I am glad you are willing to share your learning gleaned from experience.


----------



## Harold_V (Oct 1, 2011)

Ocean said:


> I am glad you are willing to share your learning gleaned from experience.


I'm of the opinion that knowledge should be shared, but I'm also of the opinion that those with which you hope to share knowledge are willing to do their homework. 
The things I learned in the years of refining served me well, so I'm more than eager to pass them to others that may benefit as well. 

Thanks for reading my ravings. 

Harold


----------



## jimmydolittle (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm rather new at prospecting for gold. I found this site which might help. I bought this video, and this is what I'll try. http://www.nextstepmining.com/store.html


----------



## joem (Jan 23, 2012)

Harold_V said:


> Ocean said:
> 
> 
> > I am glad you are willing to share your learning gleaned from experience.
> ...



Harold
You should write a short stories book on all your adventures.


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 24, 2012)

joem said:


> Harold
> You should write a short stories book on all your adventures.


Thanks, joem, but it would probably bore people to tears. I'm actually a pretty low key guy. 

Harold


----------



## aussie gold (Jan 29, 2012)

Having had a similar issue. I eventually came up with another method which seems to work and isless bother than shaking tables. 
1 Make sure your sand / fine gold is crushed fine.
2 Make sure its Dry.
3. Get a 5 litre fish bait bucket with lid and clear plastic bag over 5litre capity
4 line bucket with plastic bag.
6 Fill bucket with sand etc
7 you now need an automatic washing machine in a horizontal position. 
8 Glue velcro to base of spining drum
9 Glue other. Bit of velcro to base of bucket
10. connect bucket to velcro in drum of machine.
11 Machine should be such a position that when 
spin cycle is on bucket with lid secured is sitting upright. 
12. Put machine on fast cycle several times.
Centrifugal force should separate. The gold.
Let me know. How you get on

spin cycle is on


----------



## butcher (Feb 1, 2012)

My wife is gonna kill me when she sees the washing machine.

Uh Oh i forgot the pastic bags.


----------



## aussie gold (Feb 4, 2012)

butcher you are a hoot


----------



## butcher (Feb 4, 2012)

Actually I really like the washing machine centrifuge idea, wouldn't it work better if we had water in the sand mix?


----------



## aussie gold (Feb 10, 2012)

sorry..havent been on in a while...I didnt consider water would add any value and so did not try it . Perhaps you are right. Anyway works ok dry.


----------

